# Nard / Spikenard Fragrance oil



## timbudtwo (May 7, 2010)

Is there a way to get this wonderful scent without paying for the essential oil? Anyone know of a suitable fragrance oil alternative? I did not have much luck finding anything.


----------



## timbudtwo (May 10, 2010)

Someone has to of used something other than the essential oil before, haven't you?


----------



## The Queen (May 11, 2010)

I have never in all my days heard of such a thing.


----------



## The Queen (May 11, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spikenard

The wiki is wonderous.


----------



## timbudtwo (May 12, 2010)

The Queen said:
			
		

> I have never in all my days heard of such a thing.



There was a woman that poured a jar of this on a prophets head one time. 

Anyway, this is expensive stuff. No one has a fragrance oil substitute?


----------



## jay29 (Jun 21, 2010)

timbudtwo said:
			
		

> The Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean the Son of God, Jesus Christ? Prophet, King, and High Priest?


Mark 14:3-9 

While he was in Bethany, reclining at the table in the home of a man known as Simon the Leper, a woman came with an alabaster jar of very *expensive perfume*, made of *pure nard*. She broke the jar and poured the perfume on his head. 

Some of those present were saying indignantly to one another, "Why this waste of perfume? *It could have been sold for more than a year's wages* and the money given to the poor." And they rebuked her harshly. 

"Leave her alone," said Jesus. "Why are you bothering her? She has done a beautiful thing to me. The poor you will always have with you, and you can help them any time you want. But you will not always have me. She did what she could. She poured perfume on my body beforehand to prepare for my burial. *I tell you the truth, wherever the gospel is preached throughout the world, what she has done will also be told, in memory of her."*


----------

